# help !!!!!!!



## archie34 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi titties ..... finally got myself a log on for this site ... have been trying to get questions answered previously by reading others posts ................

can anyone please please help .... ive got a 2002 225 Q had the cam belt , water pump and Ts kit fitted about 2.5k miles ago and all seemed well ... over the last few days ive noticed .. what i can only discribe as a whirring perfectly in-line with the engine revs .. sounds pretty cool , but im guessing it isnt ... any ideas what it could be ????? i dont speak good car , so easy answers would be really appreciated !!!

oh also the coolant light keeps coming on , only when i turn the car over ??? coolant level looks fine , and engine isnt over heating ?? theres oil in it ( cleanish ) and no drop in performance ?????

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You should be hearing a sort of breathing sound as you accelerate - I think it's a sort of induction noise from the turbo. Is this what you mean?

As for the coolant, it could be coolant pressure. Does the light stay on? Did they change the water pump at the same time as the cambelt? The original pumps are poorly designed with plastic impellers that degrade and break off over time, most people change them along with the cambelt. If it is this, you'll need to do the cambelt again I'm afraid but I'm not sure how to diagnose without taking the pump off to inspect.


----------



## archie34 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey , thanks for the awsome turn around time ..... no the turbo sounds like it should ... the induction noise followed by the chirps when you change gear ...

the water pump was changed with the cam belt under 6 months ago so im guessing that should still be in check ??

the coolant light turns off after about 1 min of driving and wont come on again till i start the engine up the next day .... if i park for an hour or two it wont come on at all .....

the only way i can discribe the noise is almost like a mid to high pitch whirr that make the engine revs sound a bit electrical .. bad example i know


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you would do better to post this in the mk1 section more people will read it 
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the coolant level is correct, then alarm is probably being caused by the sensor prongs in the header tank being convered in crud. Remove the header tank lid when engine cold & scrape the 2 prongs with a long screw driver blade or similar to remove the crud.
H.


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

hi

does it make the whiring noise with the radio switched off sounds like it could be interference through your speakers , i have had this problem with a couple of cars in the past (not tts though).

dav


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## archie34 (Jul 17, 2009)

guys , thanks for the feedback, the other day i pulled up outside my home and walked away ... armed the car and i cant be 100% sure it came from car but heard a progresive hissing noise ????????? didnt touch the car for a few days then took it to the garage ..... on initialinspection they couldnt see any leaks of coolant ??? however the coolant level had dropped about almost an inch so taking it to the garage tomorrow for full inspection .....

slightly concerened because there was a wafer thin layer of crean on the oil cap ??? however the dip stick was just nice clean oil ??? mehcanic did say dont worry too much it could be condensation from not driving for 3 or 4 days

now worried it could be head gasket or something hideous !!!! however , coolant ( which is still low ) is pink as pink could be ... no mix of oil , and the oil ( from dipstick ) is looking clean ......

Anyone got any suggestions ??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This is difficult to be sure about without being there and seeing/hearing but perhaps the symptoms and problems can be broken down.

No oil in the water and no water in the oil - definitely a good sign but not an exhaustive test for a head gasket.

A film of "mayonaise" on the oil filler cap - usually a sign of condensation due to short journeys without a proper warm up. If there was coolant leaking into the oil you'd see it on the dipstick, the "mayonaise" by itself is nothing to worry about.

A whirring noise? As already asked; is it coming over the loudspeakers? If so it's an electrical supression problem. If the whirring noise is coming from the engine then investigate where. Get a length of hose, put one end in your ear and wave the other around the engine to locate the sound. Take the engine top cover off to assist inspection.

If the whirring is coming from the alternator, then you may have a worn bearing but it would more likely be a worn auxilliary belt, only these tend to shriek and creak.

Now I say this only because of it's importance and I don't want to worry you unduly as it's easy to jump to conclusions. If the whirring is coming from the cam belt area then beware(!) as this could be the sign of premature belt wear. Couple this with a loss of coolant and it could point to a worn water pump bearing that's now leaking. They usually only leak when the engine is running too. If you can prise back the cam cover clips and peer inside, if the belt and inside cover is obviously wet and or covered in wet stuck on rubber dust, then this would be a good sign of a failed water pump bearing. If so don't drive the car as complete failure can cause very expensive damage. A water pump can fail if the belt is too tight but usually you'd hear the whirring first and failure would occur later. The TT has an automatic belt tensioning spring, so this should never happen. This doesn't account for random failures or where sub standard parts have been used hwever. Water would normally collect on the engine under tray and blow off under the car floor when you are driving.

Of course (and hopefully!) it might not be that but something else.

The hissing noise? Could you be hearing water falling onto the exhaust? Could you be hearing the coolant run un pump? Speaking of which - this is a favourite point of leaks. Look for a pinky purple crusty stain. It's on the back top side of the radiator. If you have a UV light the stain of a leak will flouress.

Get a competant mechanic to inspect it ASAP - they should be able to spot the problem. Hope that helps.


----------



## archie34 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey , thanks an absolute bunch for all your advice ...

I had the cam belt and water pump chenged only 4 k ago ... ???? um the whirring noise is actually more inline with the revs and definitly involved in the revs ... its very slight and passengers dont even know what im talking about .....

the noise i heard when id walked away from the car was more like a 10 second woosh quiet to loud then disapeared .... i then left the car for about 3 or 4 days ... and the coolant had gone down about an inch ... didnt dry out but defo went down ... ive had the coolant light come on when i turn the car over for about a month but it turns off 30 seconds later and doesnt come back on again

so ive just topped it up and driven up until i heard the hissing ...... then ive not touched since ... its in for a pressure check and chemical check tomorrow .... im hopeing it is just a leak ... because if its a big job i need to try claiming through my customer protect warranty that ive read is as usful as a ... well it aint .

ok so in theory i should lower level of concern at this stage because all the fluids are basically as they should be its just loosing coolant somewhere ????

i would love to be able to repair cars ... so things like this would e more of a project rather than a big trip to the garage following a trip to the bank !!!

Chris


----------

